# 2017 - Beetle Refresh / Lifting



## newbeetle (Jun 12, 2006)

Lovely 'New' Beetle 2017 

http://www.volkswagen.de/de/models/beetle_cabriolet/brochure.html


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

Too soon to build it though, too bad. I see they have lots of diesels listed across the lineup, guess the fix works on the new ones


----------



## whipwarrior (Jan 21, 2011)

I would totally get the bottle green metallic Beetle with Heritage wheels & whitewalls if I hadn't just bought my new 2016 Reflex Silver Beetle last week. Very nice color options and interiors on the 17' line-up! If the Beetle is truly going away, at least they are departing with even MORE style than usual, which will make them highly collectible vehicles.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Some additional images:


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

So, am I seeing correctly that top of the line R-line Beetles will have the Dune fender strips?


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

oidoglr said:


> So, am I seeing correctly that top of the line R-line Beetles will have the Dune fender strips?


Here's what I've seen in the images for these _European models_:
- "Standard" Beetles will now have our "R-Line" bumpers
- Their "Sport" Beetles (our R-Line models) will now have gloss black bodykits with fender flares, sideskirts, and front and rear valances
- The "Sport" bodykits appear to be glossy versions of the Dune bodykit minus the silver skidplates front and rear
- The "Sport" models also appear to have body-color interior trim; lower console, door grab handles, etc but they do NOT have body-color dash pads
- New wheel designs
- LED taillights are standard on all models

If you click the link above and open the brochures you'll see there are TONS of options for interior colors and materials, exterior colors, and wheel designs INCLUDING a red Heritage wheel (that would look super slick on a black beetle).

NOTE: again, these changes are for the European models. Who knows what will happen with the North America models.


----------



## Ondaora20 (Apr 19, 2010)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Here's what I've seen in the images for these _European models_:
> - "Standard" Beetles will now have our "R-Line" bumpers
> - Their "Sport" Beetles (our R-Line models) will now have gloss black bodykits with fender flares, sideskirts, and front and rear valances
> - The "Sport" bodykits appear to be glossy versions of the Dune bodykit minus the silver skidplates front and rear
> ...


I'm hoping that the Climatronic Package is finally added to the R-Line Turbo Beetle. That, with everything I'm seeing here, will really complete the Beetle in my view. Here's hoping it all happens!!


----------



## Illegalhunter (Dec 15, 2015)

That green is awesome


----------

